# Endstage liver disease w/hepatitis C



## lindacoder (Sep 14, 2011)

I need ICD-9 code for endstage liver disease with history of hepatitis C, please.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## missy874 (Sep 14, 2011)

In the index, it states under End Stage Liver Disease, if its due to Hepatitis to see Hepatitis. SO then, it looks as though you need to check the documentation to see if your provider indicated that it was due to, whether it was acute, with coma etc.
Hope this helps


----------

